

Why It's Scary To Be A Mobile App - ezrasiegel
http://www.apptentive.com/blog/top-6-reasons-why-scary-to-be-a-mobile-app/

======
ezrasiegel
Happy Halloween.

~~~
mathrawka
You got at least 1 signup from this ;)

